# Fabco-Air NV-55-18



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

For those who haven't been paying attention but are interested, the NV-55 now has a 1/8" ports version that can be more securely attached directly to a post body, rather than inline.

They quickly blew through a trial run, but more should be available within a week.

http://store.fabco-air.com/proddetail.php?prod=NV-55-18


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## PUMPKINHEAD (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm just waiting for mine to be delivered,lol. Got in on a groupbuy on sfbaaps...just in time.


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

sexy sexy. i think Yikesjason was gonna be offering them with his postbody stuff as well


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

I ordered 5 of them and expect to have them in a couple of days.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

The second (small) run of them are in stock as of this afternoon.

http://store.fabco-air.com/proddetail.php?prod=NV-55-18&cat=112

I just ordered one, $35 plus $8.50 (UPS) shipping to NC.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

God those things are big...


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

over_stocked said:


> God those things are big...


eh... they are round. it's still an inch shorter than an ideal. these things are really heavy. it must weigh like 5oz. nice machining.


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

the size in relation to the 1/8" NPT port is still a lot better than the original with the 10-32 ports. shouldn't be a problem mounting it to the reg/solenoid now.


----------



## djscotty (Sep 14, 2010)

Can you run these without a solenoid, such as the paintball setup?


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

djscotty said:


> Can you run these without a solenoid, such as the paintball setup?


depends if you're using a regulator or not. some paintball setups do not step the pressure down like a regular regulator. the fabco's are not intended for use at high pressures without a regulator.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Here it is:










It's pretty hefty. The picture is it with a Burkert solenoid and a Milwaukee regulator. I have both a Victor and a Concoa 2-stage sitting in a box. Why? Because the cylinder is sitting on top of my dresser in my closet, and with nothing to anchor it, I'm pretty sure one of those massive beasts will topple the thing as soon as it starts getting empty.


----------



## Tacct (Jul 25, 2010)

djscotty said:


> Can you run these without a solenoid, such as the paintball setup?


Any needle valve can be used without a solenoid. A solenoid is simply an automated device for turning the flow on/off. The same thing can be done manually with a ball valve, shut off valve, etc, or in the paintball case, an on/off ASA. (or of course you can just let it run 24/7 or unscrew the tank)

Though mcubed45 brings up a good point that unless your paintball setup regulates the pressure down before it gets to the needle valve, bad idea to use the Fabco. (NV-55 is only made for up to 150 psi according to their catalog and pressure from the tank will be above that if there is nothing regulating it.)


Kevmo, that 1/8" version looks huge heh.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Aaaaand the Fabco valve got stripped. And the Burkert failed. Not impressed. Granted, I'm using a Milwaukee regulator, but the working pressure never went above 40psi, and the Burkert sort of worked, and then didn't work at all. Took it apart, put it back together, repositioned, and still not working. And to make matters worse, the Fabco valve stripped when I tried to turn it all the way off. Just doesn't stop spinning (finger tight, no tools used).

Really, really not impressed. I'm used to taking apart and putting rigs back together. I know how to do it. I know the correct procedures to turn the cylinder valve off and on. And I know that this NV and solenoid are supposed to be top of the line. But screw this, I'll go ahead and give Clippards and Swageloks a shot. Yes, I know that I probably just got a couple lemons, and it happens. But when your first experience with a product is this poor, it's pretty tough to not have hard feelings.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

the 'p' side of your burkert is pointed at you regulator, right?

tighten up the allen screw that holds the white nylon knob on. I believe it's the one that is closest to the end of the knob. if you tighten it up and it stops turning all together it's the other screw. (there are 2)


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

Needle valves are never meant to be used to completely shut off your co2. But like Oldpunk said, it is not broken, the set screw just needs to be tightened. It is a bit of a safety that the knob does that so the needle valve doesn't get damaged when someone tries to close it all the way.


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

yikesjason said:


> Needle valves are never meant to be used to completely shut off your co2. But like Oldpunk said, it is not broken, the set screw just needs to be tightened. It is a bit of a safety that the knob does that so the needle valve doesn't get damaged when someone tries to close it all the way.


Yeah i was going to suggest the same thing. This happened to me to on my Fabco NV 55 18. I tightened the screws and it works like a charm now.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Okay, thanks for the help. Yes, tightening the screws was the fix (It was the innermost screw, btw). Burkert is still wonky. At very low psi (<10) it mostly works. That is, it cuts the bubble rate down from around 2 bps to maybe .5 bps when power is cut. And yes, the "P" is closest to the regulator.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

Did you use pipe dope or teflon tape on your connections? You might have gotten some inside the system and it could cause some problems. Try opening the needle valve all the way then open your cylinder valve to try and flush the solenoid. It is a good idea to disconnect your diffuser or even remove the needle valve completly.


----------



## farmhand (Jun 25, 2009)

So with the new Fabco NV, are all the connections 1/8" from the regulator all the way through the rig? Could one make a manifold just using 1/8" pipe and connections into multipliable needle valves?


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

farmhand said:


> So with the new Fabco NV, are all the connections 1/8" from the regulator all the way through the rig? Could one make a manifold just using 1/8" pipe and connections into multipliable needle valves?


yup. well, aside from the 1/4" adapter coming off the reg to the solenoid.


----------



## farmhand (Jun 25, 2009)

mcubed45 said:


> yup. well, aside from the 1/4" adapter coming off the reg to the solenoid.


So to build a manifold, buy a 1/4" to 1/8" reducer into the solenoid and 1/8" after that? Is there a good reason to buy a pre-made manifold rather than putting one together?


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

farmhand said:


> So to build a manifold, buy a 1/4" to 1/8" reducer into the solenoid and 1/8" after that? Is there a good reason to buy a pre-made manifold rather than putting one together?


if you don't like saving money.

lol

nah with a premade reg, you're basically paying someone to do the legwork for you and gather the parts. a pre-assembled rig from Sumo or GLA is much better than most of the premade/prepackaged kit ones you'll find. but you'll still be paying a pretty hefty markeup ($50-100). If you don't mind spending the time doing your home work and problem solving, you can build a rig identical to a Sumo or GLA for a lot less money. but you also won't have the customer support. really depends what's important to you. i'm a DIY guy and I like saving money so it was an easy choice. nothing wrong with payin a little more for peace of mind tho.


----------



## samwoo2go (Apr 27, 2013)

oldpunk78 said:


> the 'p' side of your burkert is pointed at you regulator, right?
> 
> tighten up the allen screw that holds the white nylon knob on. I believe it's the one that is closest to the end of the knob. if you tighten it up and it stops turning all together it's the other screw. (there are 2)


Fabco NV-55-18


----------

